# Best Torrent site for downloading English movies!



## ajayritik (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm Sorry if I'm not supposed to ask this question on the forum. But if I can then can someone give me a good torrents site to download English movies!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes,a nice one without any member ship 
*www.publicdomaintorrents.com/


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice link praka123

One of the world’s first full-length open source movies, Boy Who Never Slept
*www.solomonrothman.com/boywhoneverslept/
Available for download from there through bittorrent

See this too
*www.archive.org/details/opensource_movies


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 8, 2007)

www.thepiratebay.com (everything from music albums to movies to games to applications)


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

^I purposefully did not posted such sites as i think it will break forum rules 




			
				NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Nice link praka123
> 
> One of the world’s first full-length open source movies, Boy Who Never Slept
> *www.solomonrothman.com/boywhoneverslept/
> ...


infact i have downloaded some movies like Mclintok,history of hitler(forgot) etc long back.i expect casablanca soon there


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 8, 2007)

Praka you know tamil right! So wassup machaa!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

I can talk in english(manglish),Hindi(not perfect),some urdu,some kannada apart from native malayalam


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

well is this not illegal


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 12, 2007)

Guys i hate piracy and torrents.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 12, 2007)

^^Good for you


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 12, 2007)

Download? 99.95% of the movies are copyrighted. There are a few which you can download, follow praka123's link for that. 


_Thread Closed_


----------

